

Ask HN: Do you easily come up with new ideas? - kkimm

I&#x27;m interested to know if it&#x27;s easy for you to usually come up with new ideas.<p>It&#x27;s not just about new businesses ideas, but also about the every day life or at the existing business&#x2F;job you&#x27;re currently working.<p>It could also be the ability to think about ideas to solve a specific problem (ie. problem solving skill)
======
scobar
Yes, new ideas are always popping up in my mind. If the idea won't help me
focus on my current project, then I write it down and research it later to
find out (1)if the idea has already been executed well, (2)if a better idea
has been executed, (3)how I can modify and improve the idea, (4)if the idea
wouldn't work and should be discarded.

One way of thinking that helps me generate ideas is to determine the
objective, but don't limit yourself to current technology that is used to
achieve that objective. For example: near light-speed travel is often imagined
in a ship that can accelerate to that speed. However, digitally uploading
one's mind, 3d printing a new body with organic materials at the destination,
transmitting the mental data via light, and downloading the data into the new
body before recycling the old body would achieve the objective in a totally
different way.

I'm always excited when something that would be extremely valuable is
considered impossible by nearly everyone. I don't waste time thinking, "It's
impossible and may never be possible." I convince myself that in this or
another universe/time someone has figured it out. I try (often in awe of this
imaginary innovator) to discover how she/he did it.

~~~
kiliancs
Another step that I take is to let the idea rest for a while. More often than
not, giving your brain weeks to process the idea will make everything much
more clear and transform the idea drastically.

------
robertfw
I find myself firehosing ideas all over the place. Knuckling down to execute
on them is the tough bit.

------
chrisbennet
I get ideas when I'm waking up or in bed. They tend to come in waves. Some
weeks I get lots of them and other weeks are quiet. I have a notebook that I
write the good ones down so dont feel compelled to work on them immediately -
it let's me stop thinking about them so I can focus on my current project.

I have this neat notebook that I found in a gift shop:

[http://thenudgebazaar.com/product/cunning-
plans-a5-notebook/](http://thenudgebazaar.com/product/cunning-
plans-a5-notebook/)

------
sixQuarks
I'm definitely an idea guy, but after years of careful observation, I've
learned there are two types of idea guys: The vast majority have shitty ideas
that aren't thought through very well. Yes, they come up with lots of ideas,
but these ideas seem to be loose ideas not connected to a "bigger picture".

When I come up with new business ideas, I don't consider them ideas until I've
strategized a realistic monetization plan along with initial traction ideas.

Oftentimes, the main idea cannot be worked on right away. You need to gain
traction on a smaller subset of the idea and strategize your growth until you
reach your original plan.

------
sudh
Generating ideas is great. I usualy come up with one while I am working on
something and I can relate it with something I thought of earlier. But ideas
are nothing until executed. Most people feel that some of their ideas are
great but once they find that something similat already exists, they drop it.
Most of the new/upcoming businesses are simply a better way of doing the same
thing, so simply refining the ideas can be the key to come up whith something
which is worth a try.

------
goshx
That is a very good question. It made me realize that when it comes to solving
a specific problem I can quickly give you a few ideas on how to solve it.
Also, if you tell me a basic idea I can easily expand your idea in multiple
others. However, I struggle to come up with a new (original) business idea.

I have a few, don't get me wrong, but they don't come as easy. Usually they
already exist when I check... (I guess I am too skilled when it comes to
google search)

------
recalibrator
Yes. Basecamp is great for managing them all. If ideas sit too long and get
cold, I archive or delete them.

Another way I deal with "cold" ideas is through StartJumper:
[http://startjumper.com](http://startjumper.com). I design a one page business
plan, brand it, then sell it as a concept or business starter.

------
vishalzone2002
Yes. I get overwhelmed with ideas. But ideas are not worth anything until
executed. Almost every idea I had, I have read a press coverage on something
similar later on.

------
crazypyro
I keep a small 4 inch notebook for this reason. I like to think I'm promoting
my imagination by writing the ideas down. I also have issues picking one and
sticking with it...

~~~
nysska
This ^

The small notebook I started carrying around with me everywhere is what
actually boosted my imagination. Before I had some ideas here and there,
usually on a run, but since I got my little black book with me all the time
I'm a idea-factory.

Just not enough time for execution.

------
garysvpa
Yes. I have my phone with me - to take notes all of my ideas.

If I have free time, I do some research on how to execute my ideas.

------
mkdir_home
Ideas come to me late at night usually when I am falling asleep or if I have
awoken from sleep. This is actually extremely annoying.

------
wglb
Lots of ideas come to me while I am walking or doing something mechanical,
maybe even legos.

